# Looking to put racing stripes



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I have an 06 red gto and wanted to spice it up a little with racing stripes like the mustangs. I was curious on any pictures or any suggestions where to get them and price be helpful. 

What do you guys think of racing stripes on our cars and which one you think looks the best and not soo ricey or too agressive. I just like how the new mustangs gt just fit with the cars.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

If there done tastefully they look pretty cool. What color stripes were you considering? I'd say go with either black, grey or white. Shouldn't cost more than a couple hundred bucks to get done. You might wanna consider getting the stripes done in vinyls instead of painted on in case you get tired of them or wanna change them.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, joey,

I've thought about stripes on my 05 CGM. Here is a site that has them:

Auto Trim DESIGN - Pontiac GTO - Holden / Vauxhall Monaro / VXR8 Rally Stripe Kit 1

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Consider painted stripes. Vinyl stripes need special care. You cannot wax them. Chemical reaction to the ingredient in waxes and vinyl can break down the vinyl over time. Others have reported black spots forming on them over a period of time as a result of improper care. Some have taken them off because of the care issue.
If you go the peel and stick method, get the best you can find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just don`t do one of those Starsky and Hutch stripes.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Buy a Mustang!

Here is an okay pic. Just an idea:


http://www.viper-graphix.com/gallery/d/725-4/dave_gto.jpe


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys..I have a red spice car so I was thinking white with red?

Painted sounds great but incase I wanted it to come off for whatever reason then it be tough. They should make our cars come with stripes like the mustangs


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, joey,
> 
> I've thought about stripes on my 05 CGM. Here is a site that has them:
> 
> ...


That's where I purchsed mine from... Here are a few pics:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> That's where I purchsed mine from... Here are a few pics:





Now that looks good!!!!:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Best Grey GTO I've seen- everything just goes together.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anybody with a YJ goat with stripes? Doing mine with stripes now that I got my new hood. and I dont know what I really want.. I kinda want ONE big fat one down the middle. or should I do two? choices... oh and to pinstripe them or not? Pics would be cool guys...

Tim


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sniper.x611 said:


> Anybody with a YJ goat with stripes? Doing mine with stripes now that I got my new hood. and I dont know what I really want.. I kinda want ONE big fat one down the middle. or should I do two? choices... oh and to pinstripe them or not? Pics would be cool guys...
> 
> Tim


Groucho had a YJ with stripes... I dug these up..

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - Groucho's GTO With White Knight - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Groucho had a YJ with stripes... I dug these up..
> 
> GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - Groucho's GTO With White Knight - Powered by PhotoPost


It's amazing how good his car looked even after 12 trillion miles. Wonder how that VW is holding up?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike_V said:


> It's amazing how good his car looked even after 12 trillion miles. Wonder how that VW is holding up?


30,000 miles and excellent, thanks! :cool


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the pointers..I think stripes looks sweet on a goat. Anyone ever notice on the new mustangs gt they have the stripes cover the whole back even the rear end of the car? I saw a yellow mustange last night and was following the back and thought it looks really sweet on this gt and having the black stripe cover the rear and having it right from the dealer. Anyways I am def putting stripes on when it gets warmer around here.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Is that a whole body kit? I love your front end, the way the grill sets in a little bit.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I just had glossy black stripes up on my silver goat and it looks awesome!!!
I'm a little busy the next few days but I'll try to get some pix of it asap.

It really brings out an agessive look in the front.

All for only 249 put on with a life time warrenty.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Please excuse me because the car is really dirty right now. We had 6 in of snow this week but you can't tell.

My next step is some black 17-18" rims with a crome lip. I can't decide between 17 and 18 right now. I want it to look good but also I want it to grip the road for when I want to run.

I have the LED tail lights in with the resistor wired in. A pain to figure out but well worth it I think.

I have an HID kit that I haven't put on yet because of so many horror stories I've heard.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Also please excuse all the night pix....that's all I have right now.


----------

